# I am looking for a recipe for buckboard bacon



## rbranstner (Dec 15, 2009)

I never seem to be able to find anything using the search option on this site so hopefully you guys can help me out. I have never made buck board bacon but I want to try. Does anyone have a good recipe I could follow? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 15, 2009)

I see a lot of people are using a High Mountain seasoning on their bacon. What is the seasoning called? Are there other good ones I could pick up locally?


----------



## freshmeat (Dec 15, 2009)

I am a newbie and could not find High Mountain locally, found the following on the web.  I am happy with how it turned out and have two more butts in the fridge doing its thing in time to share with family over Christmas.

per pound
1 tbl cure
1 tsp brown sugar
1 tsp garlic
1 tsp onion
1 tsp CBP

Cured for two weeks, rinsed, did fry test, allowed to dry uncovered for ~36 hours, rubbed CBP on and then smoked with 75% cherry and 25% hickory.

I made a thread covering my first buckboard here:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=85542


----------



## walle (Dec 15, 2009)

RB,
Have you tried the SMF Smoking Bacon forum?
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=134

Lot of BB threads.  I'm very new to the bacon scene, so no advice I can share on Buckboard.  Had very good luck with Morton's Tender Quick, brown sugar, and a little black pepper when dry curing the bacon I made.

Tracey


----------



## morkdach (Dec 15, 2009)

use high mountain cure  follow instructions and rub wit fresh cbp


----------



## ol' smokey (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's a basic dry cure that I use.

1 lb. salt
8 ounces sugar
2 ounces insta cure #1

Use this at the rate of 1 tbsp per pound of meat.

In addition to this you can add any other flavor you like.


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 15, 2009)

I use this, I get it at Sportsman's Warehouse for $4.19, one box does 25lbs of bacon


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 15, 2009)

I did what Kurt above me did. I ordered the whole package from hi mountian and when it came I made some buckboard bacon. I used a shoulder and thats the only differance in buckbard and canadian is the cut of meat. So try some canadian which is TQ and brown sugar on a butt or shoulder and see what happens.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 15, 2009)

I can get the pink cure that I normally use for my sausage at any store around here will that work for my cure on my bacon? So just a run down to see what you guys think. I will remove the bone from the butt and probably cut them in half depending on how big they are. Then I will apply my cure/seasonings, (tsp. per LB cure,garlic,salt,brown sugar,CBP etc.) Then I will put it in the fridge for around 12 days then rinse it and taste some to see if I need to soak in water to remove more salt. Let it dry add more GBP on the top and then smoke at arouund 225 degrees until it gets around 150 internal temp. Does this sound about right for a guy that has no clue when it comes to bacon? 
I can find Hi Mountain seasoning here but no Buck Board Bacon just jerkey seasonings. I may have to order some from Hi Mountain on line.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 16, 2009)

Should I use tender quick or the pink normal stuff I use for sausage.


----------



## rpbayly (Feb 14, 2012)

Ol' Smokey said:


> Here's a basic dry cure that I use.
> 
> 1 lb. salt
> 8 ounces sugar
> ...


SHOULD BE 1 tsp PER 5 LBS OF MEAT

NOT 1 TBSP - WAY TO MUCH

GET NITRITE POISONING

SEE

http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/nchfp/lit_rev/cure_smoke_pres.html


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 14, 2012)

I always use Hi Mountain Buckboard Bacon Cure, even for my belly bacon and canadian bacon. Tender quick was just too salty tasting for us. I suppose you could substitute the pink cure in place of the TQ, but in the correct measured proportions-amounts do not substitute equally. If I'm wrong hopefully someone more experienced will chime in.

I just bought two boxes at Sportsman's Warehouse and it was $6.99 box. Last time I bought it, was $4.19 per box.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 14, 2012)

Lately I have been doing the brine thing for my bacon. I kinda split between Rytek's pump and Pops recipe (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine). I use 3/4 or so cup of kosher salt and and heaping cups of the brown sugar. 

I like the brine because I can get a tub full of meat submerged and it is fairly simple..


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 3, 2013)

I calculated that recipe to be 190 ppm sodium nitrite. A bit high for bacon from what I've read.


----------

